# Help me find that video..



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think this is what you're looking for, but it changed my riding style when it came out. I even bought a Slush Slasher. 
Dylan Gamache

I also like Tyler Chorlton's style.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

WigMar said:


> I also like Tyler Chorlton's style.


That video is why I still crack up at weekend warriors driving themselves crazy over minute differences in boards. "Guys, I side slip schoolmarm 5 days a year and have been debating the DOA vs Super DOA for 3 months and I don't know what to do!" while Tyler Chorlton is doing 270 on switch front board 270 off on a fucking Bataleon Surfer.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Chances are its Mike Rav or Torstein Horgmo.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

One of my fav stoke clips:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

eleveneightnate said:


> That video is why I still crack up at weekend warriors driving themselves crazy over minute differences in boards. "Guys, I side slip schoolmarm 5 days a year and have been debating the DOA vs Super DOA for 3 months and I don't know what to do!" while Tyler Chorlton is doing 270 on switch front board 270 off on a fucking Bataleon Surfer.


You just described 80 percent of the members here 😂🫣


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

eleveneightnate said:


> "...I side slip schoolmarm 5 days a year ..."


That made me laugh, too funny.


----------



## p.theclam (3 mo ago)

WigMar said:


> I don't think this is what you're looking for, but it changed my riding style when it came out. I even bought a Slush Slasher.
> Dylan Gamache
> 
> I also like Tyler Chorlton's style.



Oh god, those videos are gold. Especially like theTyler Chorlton one. Thanks alot for posting


----------



## p.theclam (3 mo ago)

Rip154 said:


> Chances are its Mike Rav or Torstein Horgmo.


Have any video proof for that?


----------



## p.theclam (3 mo ago)

toaster said:


> One of my fav stoke clips:


Like that one too alot 


Closest vid so far would be the Tyler Chorlton one. Anyone has any more vids like this?

I`m mostly talking casual cruising, the guy in the video I`m was looking for went pretty slow, kind of surfy with tons of style. - Tyler Chorlton comes close tho...


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

p.theclam said:


> I`m mostly talking casual cruising, the guy in the video I`m was looking for went pretty slow, kind of surfy with tons of style.


What you described reminds me of the style of Dan Ato in this video. He has his own YouTube channel now, riding in Japan.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I also like Stale's style. He does some carving and a few features in this video around the 3:45 mark. 

Stale Carving


----------



## IroningBoard (9 mo ago)

Super well known... but could you be talking about the Side Hit Euphoria series with Arthur Longo? Or maybe just some Young Doli video? Neither are exactly surfy but both have a pretty laid back style.

Edit: nvm... just saw you said it's closer to the Tyler Chorlton video.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There’s also @forestlogd


----------



## p.theclam (3 mo ago)

Those two are great too.  Thanks alot for the video suggestions everyone.

Altough I haven`t found the video I was looking for in the first place, I now have alot of inspiration for the coming season. 

Have fun out there, cheers


----------

